

After discussions with jailbreakers, Microsoft opening up WP7 - rodh257
http://www.techeye.net/mobile/microsoft-strong-armed-into-adding-wp7-homebrew

======
rodh257
I realize the title isn't the same as the article, but I hate the title of
this article, I'm fairly sure that some random coders didn't force Microsoft
to make a major change to their new platform.

~~~
gte910h
I would imagine they're hearing earfuls from developers. They're _really_
talking to us alot. As in, I've personally talked to them for about it for 90
minutes.

~~~
rodh257
yeah I think that is the real case, especially given that WM6 wasn't locked
down, I went to one of the early previews of WP7 a while back and there was a
lot of angry WM6 enterprise developers about this issue, and all the MS
representatives agreed with them.

------
ljf
Amazing news - I wonder if this will give WP7 the lift it needs to compete
with iOS and Android?

I saw my first WP7 mobile in the flesh today, and I was impressed - but
without the backing of developers it could be a niche product.

Question to coders out there; Will this make a difference to you? Will you now
have a go at coding for WP7 - or will you be waiting to see if the phone is a
commercial success before testing the waters?

~~~
wccrawford
I probably will not attempt to code for WP7.

However, if it weren't open, there is absolutely no chance than I'd attempt to
code for it, since I don't own one and don't plan to. iPhone is in the same
category.

Android... I probably will. (Both because it's open, and because I own one.)

